# Slingshot of the Month - July 2014 - The Winners



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations to the WINNERS!!!!!!!!!!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/34551-ssotm-july-2014-voting/

We had a close 3 way race for 3rd, Parnell pulled the winning vote at the last minute! Great job to everyone nominated and a thanks to everyone who voted.

95 votes Total

1st Place - 25 votes

Bill Hays









2nd Place - 12 votes

Tremoside









3rd Place - 9 votes

Parnell


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Congrats! These are all beautiful pieces of art!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME winners!!! Congratulations!!! :wave:

State-of-the-art craftsmanship!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

These are all winners!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome work people!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations , they all look amazing shooters!!


----------



## Nelson (Jul 13, 2014)

Congratulations to all, they deserve it. pure art


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats! Great looking pieces!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Now that's a podium I can get behind. I voted for one of them and considered nominating the other two


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

All Winners !! Shout -Out to Parnell for top 3 finish 2 months in a row!!
A big thanx to all you craftsmen out there.

Mike


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Bill Hays and Tremoside congrats! Excellent work to everyone that was nominated and more. Thank you for the votes it is a true honor.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations to All the nominates! The result was a pleasant surprise for me, thank you very much for the votes.

Bill, Parnell awesome job with those masterpieces!

Have a nice day, Tremo


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations everyone! I tip my hat to all you good men and eagerly await your newest ideas.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys and Gals!

This was my sixth slingshot of the month win and my fourth one where a Scorpion type frame was involved... so I guess ya'll must like them then.... we'll have to do something here pretty soon so we can make them more easily available, because they really are a blast to shoot with!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

That Will be a realy good idea mr Hays, and for sure many people will buy it!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to Bill, Tremo and Parnell! Awesome work guys!


----------

